# FreeBSD-12.2-RC1



## judd (Oct 3, 2020)

I just installed FBSD12.2-RC1 and don't know if I should upgrade?

`judd@122-rc1:~ % freebsd-version -ku
12.2-RC1
12.2-RC1
judd@122-rc1:~ % uname -aU
FreeBSD 122-rc1 12.2-RC1 FreeBSD 12.2-RC1 r366352 GENERIC  amd64 1202000`

Thank you as always!


----------



## a6h (Oct 3, 2020)

I think that's fine. From FreeBSD News:
3 October: The first RC build for the FreeBSD 12.2 release cycle is now available.








						FreeBSD News Flash
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## judd (Oct 4, 2020)

Bad idea ...

`# freebsd-update fetch install
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.2-RC1 from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 12.2-RC1-p0.

WARNING: FreeBSD 12.2-RC1 is approaching its End-of-Life date.
It is strongly recommended that you upgrade to a newer
release within the next 4 weeks.
No updates are available to install.`


I was not aware of how the issue of RC was, you always learn something ...


----------



## a6h (Oct 4, 2020)

12.2-RELEASE announcement is going to be around 27 October 2020 (expected). Until then, I think it's better to stay with 12.1.








						FreeBSD 12.2 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## judd (Oct 4, 2020)

vigole said:


> Until then, I think it's better to stay with 12.1.



Of course, it happens that I was bored and have an external SSD not used, so I installed the 12.2 to see how it ran. The RC1 really goes without any problems with UFS.
Regarding 12.1 I have it well stored.


----------

